# Off colored raccoon



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Take a look at this one Guys---Has anyone seen one this color?????? I've taken some lighter one's but never one this color before--------It even has lite pink feet----I'm going to monut this one-----------sb*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow very interesting!!! I have never seen one like it before. Is it yours or a clients?

Post another pic once you have it mounted.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes We used to see them fairly regular When I raccoon hunted, According to the MDWFP This is a Sub Species of Racoon.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty cool-looking, Skip...Eyes & nose aren't pink, but it's gotta have a trace of albinism in it's gene pool somewhere....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice one Skip, I'll look forward to seeing the mount.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It sure is perty. I didn't know there were "sub" species of raccoon. hmmm.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful colors nonetheless. Have never seen one like that. Seen some black ones before with no bands. Probably is some sort of albinism like Scotty said. Very cool Skip.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cool Skip, definitely a unique color phase. I can't wait to see the mount.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's been a long time. Used to see one to two a year come through the fur buyer in southern Iowa. We called them blondes.....I know, here comes the blonde jokes.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty neat raccoon and will make a very nice mount


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Definatly a must post for the mount, nice kill skip!


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Will make a very nice trophy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely different Skip, never to old for a blonde!!!!!!!!!!


----------

